# Redeemer Seminary accredited



## Edward (Oct 1, 2013)

Month old news at this point, but Redeemer Seminary has now received accreditation for its programs in Dallas (MDiv, MAR, MA) and Austin (MDiv, MAR).


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 1, 2013)

I never knew it wasn't accredited.


----------



## Edward (Oct 1, 2013)

Initially, degrees were granted under Westminster's accreditation. More recently, it had Candidate status with the accrediting organization.


----------



## psycheives (Oct 1, 2013)

Good to know


----------

